# Lets talk about eyebrows..



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 13, 2005)

I am obsessed with eyebrows..not just mine but everyones, so much so that it is the 1st thing i notice about a person now and in an instance i have worked out in my head how they could improve their eyebrows in my opinion... :|  It's quiet worrying!

Anyway i don't have anyone else who would think i'm not mad for having a discussion about them so i'm sure you guys would be more than happy..

I'll just start it off by saying as an Indian i naturally had very thick, and long jet black eyebrows as a child and i suppose that's what started the obsession, plucking them for the 1st time a couple of years back made me feel great and since them i have groomed them like mad. I don't like the ultra thin look and can't fathom how some people will only go out if their eyebrows are 'drawn on', but that's not a criticism but as someone with very thick and pigmented brow hairs it's something strange to me..and i'm also right now struggling to figure out what lenght, thickness and style mine would best suit me..

Also i love having a big plucking session, it makes me feel really good afterwards but i always try to maintain them by plucking ones that need it, then directing the hairs up and trimming them rather than pluck, pluck, pluck which i think the people you see with bad brows do.

Also i don't think i'd ever let someone do my eyebrows, i've always done them myself and unless i got some great celebrity eyebrow groomer to do it for me i woudln't trust someone else.


----------



## user2 (Jul 13, 2005)

I love my eyebrows but I dont know how to fix them (plucking, cutting etc)!
And: I'm too stupid to form my brows exactly!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 13, 2005)

i've started to become obsessed with eyebrows too! Ive learned how to shape mine better and how long and how big they should be! It amazes me how your eyebrows define your face!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 13, 2005)

i obsess so bad over mine. i use to get them waxed by a wonderful lady. but she moved away. so i went to someone else, and i hated how she did them. havnt had them waxed since. now i pluck pluck pluck. ive just recently gotten use to keeping them arched and shaped. but im still having issues on shapping the inside corners. i love plucking them, it makes my face feel so clean afterwards!! and i think it helps relieve stress too, least for me. im plucking out the days negative vibes!!


----------



## Jude (Jul 13, 2005)

I am part of the tweezer sisterhood.  There is no way I would let anyone near my brows with hot wax...lol.  I have seen way to many horrors to trust it.  I tweeze everynight and morning,  use two different pencils in varying shades to line just beneath the lower hairline.  That is my guide.  Then I fill in my brows with Trucco High Brow Trio.  The lightest color for the thickest part of the brow and the second darkest for the part where the brow tapers near the temple.  

As for the drawn on part. I do draw on the outer third of my brow so I can  manipulate the arch to best suit my face.  My natural arch is pretty straightish and I was never really happy with it.  I think  that the higher and more defined arch just suits my face.

Icky brows!






better brows!


----------



## Kristen (Jul 14, 2005)

I am so freaking paranoid about my brows right now. It's about time someone wrote about them. 

Let's see.. oh, when I was like 8, I shaved off like a cm of my eyebrows (smart eh?) So I'm pretty sure one eyebrow's growth is different than the other's. So for the past few years I've desperately been trying to fix them. And to add insult to injury.. the non retarded one (aka the one I didn't get with the razor) has a patch right above my tear duct that won't grow in. It's making me go insane. Oy.. and every time I go to an aesthetician.. I think it looks fine at first, but then I realise the patchy one is never corrected. Oy.

But between visits.. I'm the plucking queen. I spend so much time trying to grab the little wisp of a new hair or whatnot. It's pretty bad.. I wish I could just get new eyebrows.

Oy. My hair is black, but since my eyebrows are sparse.. they come out as a charcoal grey. It drives me insane tho since brow liner pencils and kits are always designed for blondes and brunettes!! I'm still trying to find the HG of eyebrow colour. I use this prestige pencil right now.. but I constantly fret that it looks fake. On a side note.. any MAC products that would be good to use to fill in charcoal grey eyebrows?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 14, 2005)

I suck at shaping mine.!! I need some professional help on them. haha. i don't know if I should grow them out and start over or if they are ok and I just need to primp them? or what. I feel like they're nasty most of the time, though. I'm afraid to pluck anything more than what's already done because I'm afraid I'll pluck too much...and I don't have anything to color my brows with. I've never done that before.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 14, 2005)

eyebrows are weird.


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 14, 2005)

I wish I could do something with mine!! I'm Korean, so am cursed with eyebrows that grow DOWNwards, instead of to the side. To make it worse, the hairs in my left eyebrow grow in different directions!  I pluck the excess all the time, but there's not much I can do about the thick ugliness.  Gone to a few esthecians, but basically all they can do is TRIM.  Gah! I would kill for normal eyebrows :-(


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 14, 2005)

Gah I hate my brows.  Hate hate hate.

One of my eyebrows has almost like a cowlick in it.  There's a bit of a curl in the very end brow hairs, but if I pluck them out they look stupid, and if I trim it it either sticks straight out or curls up funny.

When I was 16, I thought those super-skinny brows were AWESOME.  Now because I overplucked, my brows are patchy.  

Oh and then there are the hairs that grow in blonde.  I'm naturally a dark brunette, most of my brows are black, but then there's the few blonde hairs so it looks like I've got bald patches in my eyebrows.  So I've got to fill them in, AND try to get them to sit nicely.

Thank god for Smashbox's Brow Tech.  Wax to hold them in place so they don't flip out everywhere, and powder to fill in the patchy spots and color in the blonde hairs.

Gah.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2005)

well, i'm not obsessed with mine but i DO like to keep them very well maintained...  I have them waxed twice a month and maintain in between by plucking the stray ones that pop up..


----------



## black mamba (Jul 14, 2005)

I can thank an early obsession with Drew barymore for my over plucked brows. 

But here's something I bet you didn't know.  I have thyroid problems and having low thyroid levels can cause your eyebrow hair to fall out, especially towards the outer edges.  So if you notice your losing your eyebrows in that area it wouldn't hurt to have your thyroid tested.  

I love MAC's old brunette eyebrow pencil, but of course they don't make it anymore.


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 14, 2005)

i use my cute pink tweezers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had a bad waxing experience a long time ago and i've never let another person touch my brows since! sure, they may not be perfect, but i feel better doing it myself exactly how i want.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 14, 2005)

Am i the only person who prefers my cheap blunt gold tipped tweezers rather than expensive sharper ones? I got more expensive sharper ones awhile back and hated them as they would pinch my skin and i had less control with them. I went back to my cheap ones which work so well with me, i can really get each hair with them.

It's good to know there are other obsessives out there!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 14, 2005)

I am obsessed with waxing my eye brows because I am not so great at tweazing them although it never fails everytime I get them waxed I have to touch them up at home with my tweazer. I have recently been looking into getting my eye brows threaded http://www.shobhathreading.com/shobha_services.html#th this site explains the whole concept of threading pretty well. Has anyone ever tried it before? I'm always up to trying new things.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 14, 2005)

I used to thread mine and still do bits by thread sometimes and thread any facial hair aswell. It's really effective, fast and gives clean results and is free if you do it yourself as you only need a thread!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 14, 2005)

Ha..... Brows.... 

But what can I do? I overplucked them, try to let them grow out since 3-4 months, but still not enough brows to let them alone without brow pencil.

So yeah, I have fake brows, but that's better than sparse brows.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Am i the only person who prefers my cheap blunt gold tipped tweezers rather than expensive sharper ones? I got more expensive sharper ones awhile back and hated them as they would pinch my skin and i had less control with them. I went back to my cheap ones which work so well with me, i can really get each hair with them.

It's good to know there are other obsessives out there!_

 
i've been using revelon slat tip tweezers for $3.00 for years and years. i love them!!!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I used to thread mine and still do bits by thread sometimes and thread any facial hair aswell. It's really effective, fast and gives clean results and is free if you do it yourself as you only need a thread!_

 
I'd be so scared to try threading them on my own! Do you have some sort of technique you go by for doing it on your own? Do you go about it just like tweezing? One year in my x-mas stocking my mom got me some cheapy eyebrow waxing kit and it was a disaster I like to leave these things up to the experts lol


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_I am obsessed with waxing my eye brows because I am not so great at tweazing them although it never fails everytime I get them waxed I have to touch them up at home with my tweazer. I have recently been looking into getting my eye brows threaded http://www.shobhathreading.com/shobha_services.html#th this site explains the whole concept of threading pretty well. Has anyone ever tried it before? I'm always up to trying new things._

 
I usually do threading once a month because it's on the way to my orthodontist's  In between, I just tweeze it to maintain the shape. I've never tried waxing, though. Threading isn't so bad. My eyes get watery for a bit, but it's not extremely painful or anything. Quite tolerable. I like how they shape it, too. I only pay 4 bucks (CAD!) to get mine done, but I usualy round up to 5 to include a tip =) HTH


----------



## Liz (Jul 15, 2005)

i'm a freak about my brows! i have some areas that drive me crazy though.

LOVE the lancome tweezers!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 16, 2005)

Threading i found easy to do but it's quiet risky if you're not carefull as you've got much less control than with tweezers. Multiple hairs come with one threading motion, so if you don't place in the right place and don't thread in the right direction then one movement can mean disaster. I'm quiet nimble with my hands and good with detail so i never had a disaster even though i was never taught but i would warn people not to go ahead and do it if you're not sure about how it's done.


----------



## Kristen (Jul 16, 2005)

Would it be possible to write up a tutorial on how to thread? Or is it something you have to be taught hands on?


----------



## Bianca (Jul 17, 2005)

Girls, you have to check this out:

www.christiancosmetics.com 

You have to click on eyebrow make-up kit. I love this!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 17, 2005)

It is quiet hard for some people to understand it by words only but i'll try my best to explain it anyway.
*
1.Make sure you have a clean, dry face with nothing on. I'm not sure if professional threaders put anything on the skin but i find it's easiest to capture the hairs when skin is completely clean and dry. If you have a low pain threshold then maybe you could put on something that usually helps you but it might affect the effectiveness in pulling the hairs out.

2. Cut a piece of cotton string to the required length and tie the ends together strongly so they don't break away when pulled..What is the required length? Well i think this is something you have to find out yourself through trial and error. For me i like the loop when tied to be quite small as i work better that way but i have seen others have it quiet big. It's however you work best with. I find i have much more control with a smaller loop.

3. This is where it gets hard to explain.. Twist the middle of the loop several times whilst holding the loop at each end. You hold it with your thumb and first finger (whats the name for it?!) of both hands at each end of the loop. Both should be in the loop and your thumb and finger should be acting as though you are pushing them both away from eachother. This should create a bow shaped feature out of the string, with the twists in the middle and both hands creating the wide bits at each end.
Also the number of twists you have indicates the volume of hair that will be taken away with each threading action, start with a few twists only if you are unsure about threading yet.

4. Place the string on the area where you want to thread. Have the twist bit placed just before the area you want to start threading. Have the area you want to thread taut, i only do my upper lip so i can do that by moving my mouth, get someone to pull your skin taut if it's in an area you can't move. 

5. To start the threading move the fingers from the hands in the opposite end to the direction you want to thread. Move the fingers so that they are making the loop on that end bigger. This will move the twists along and capture every hair in it's way (keep the twists touching the skin while you move it for best results). I would advise that you thread fast as it gives really clean results and hurts less, but a beginner would probably find it hard to do that at first.
The pain of threading lessens after the first few times and once you become good at it and see the results you won't go back to something else.

I've just got to add that i only thread my upper lip and easy strays above my eyebrows and i find this easy to do with threading, i wouldn't advise a beginner to go and thread their eyebrows properly as it could be disastrous! Practice elsewhere first until you feel confident.*
Hope that's helpfull, sorry if it's not understandable or too detailed.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 17, 2005)

My eyebrows.. when I was two I ran into a coffee table and forever altered my brows, I have a scar in one just at the arch which does not grow hair.  This is the first year I've actually plucked them.  I was always afraid to mess with them.  They are naturally fairly pigmented so they aren't too bad.  I'm just getting into doing it regularly.  It really does help the appearance.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 17, 2005)

it's normal to notice eyebrows and make a big deal of them because they are the focal point of the face since they frame the eyes :] 

my natural eyebrows, i really don't like. they start of VERY dark brown and end in such a light shade of blonde that from a short distance, it looks like i only have half my eyebrows. So, I keep them plucked and shade them in with powder and pencil.

i've tried the whole drawing them on thing, i didn't really like it. i prefer part natural, part fake :]


----------



## enka (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm also obsessed with brows. They really make or break a face. Mine are thin, but need tweezing a lot  because they grow everywhere, where no one else seems to have brows. (Anyone else with brows on the forehad ?)
I really love tweezing my brows, it's very relaxing for me. I listen to nice music while doing the brows, preferably sitting in the living room with a cup of tea. It's like yoga or stuff like this for me.

I also force my DH and my best male friend to tweeze 8).


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Jul 17, 2005)

I overplucked mine at September and had a school picture before I learned how to draw my eyebrows on!!  *cry* from faraway it was like I have no brows! Then I drew them on with liquid liner but it was thin and I looked scary, now I use pencil until they grow out complete. I have the basic shape grown now, but still sparse so I need pencil still.

I'm jealous of all of you that can go without drawing them on!


----------



## Lolita (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks Sushi_Flower for clearly explaining how threading is done! I've been getting mine threaded for a while now, and never really understood how exactly its done. The girls who I go to though tie the string around their necks first, its kind of strange, lol I dont know how to explain it. 

It was really hard finding a salon that did threading in my semi-small city, but it was totally worth the effort. I think everybody should try it out once instead of waxing or plucking. The results are 100000x better in my opinion, and probably a lot less damaging to the skin around your eyes.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 
_thanks Sushi_Flower for clearly explaining how threading is done! I've been getting mine threaded for a while now, and never really understood how exactly its done. The girls who I go to though tie the string around their necks first, its kind of strange, lol I dont know how to explain it. 

It was really hard finding a salon that did threading in my semi-small city, but it was totally worth the effort. I think everybody should try it out once instead of waxing or plucking. The results are 100000x better in my opinion, and probably a lot less damaging to the skin around your eyes._

 
Hehe, yeah I totally agree! I've been doing it for a few years now, and I think it's probably one of the best ways to shape your brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They tie theirs around their neck? Mine hold the excess with their teeth or something. And then they pull their head back while they move their hands around, right? Haha, yeah. It's so cool, though


----------



## Kristen (Jul 18, 2005)

Woah that's crayzee. Thanks for the tutorial.. I'm practicing on my leg right now (no need to mangle my brows anymore) and it actually works. I've always been so confused by how threading actually worked.Thanks again!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmmm...could you post pictures of how to do it Sushi?  I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 19, 2005)

my brows are white and i have to powder them in


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 20, 2005)

Heather_Rae i'll be honest with you, i don't actually have the time and resources to do a tutorial about it! I'm so sorry. I hope you can find more about it another way.
To tell you the truth it would still be quiet hard to explain the threading through pictures as you need to see the quick, accurate movements to understand it which i couldn't show through pictures.


----------



## lily (Jul 22, 2005)

i love my eyebrow, i do them professionaly in the salon i will never do them myself though sometimes when i feel lazy i could do them myself but it never look the same and it took me long time to find the best salon that do them the way i like my eyebrow are think so its easy to shape them in different ways but i like keeping them medium but high

i think eyebrow could enhance the face beauty or ruine it if they eyebrow wasn't nice it could change the whole look of the face and one more think i have to wear the eyebrow mascara to keep the hair in its place


----------



## kat1e (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh my god, I'm not alone. My friends think i'm a freak, it seems all i notice in someone is their eyebrows. haha.
i'd REFUSE to leave the house if my eyebrows aren't perfectly arched, filled in, plucked, all that crap. If they're not perfect, I have a bad day.


----------



## hypnotic_daydreamer (Jul 26, 2005)

I use to be so obsessed with my eyebrows and it took alot of maintnence. for every week to get them cleaned up that i went ahead and got them tattooed.. thats right.. my eyebrows are tattoed and I LOVE EM!!! They still look natural and not too dramatic Im sure you cant even tell...


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypnotic_daydreamer* 
_I use to be so obsessed with my eyebrows and it took alot of maintnence. for every week to get them cleaned up that i went ahead and got them tattooed.. thats right.. my eyebrows are tattoed and I LOVE EM!!! They still look natural and not too dramatic Im sure you cant even tell..._

 
tattooed eyebrows?? DUDE. that's awesome! I seirously can't tell when I looked in your gallery. where's daly city at? I'm in long beach. Who did that for you? i want it! haha..


----------



## user4 (Jul 27, 2005)

first, right now my eye brows suck. i really cant shape em because they got so out of control. i hate plucking them myself because i always end up over plucking or giving myself a different shape in both brows. i've always gotten them waxed but the problem is that i think i'm allergic to wax. my face breaks out horribly around that area for like a week and a half or two and kind of swells up for like a week or so. so i've been thinking about getting them threaded. there's tons of places here that do it but i dont know exactly all that is done and if it's gonna come out ok or maintenance afterwards. does anyone know???


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 28, 2005)

I taught myself how to tweeze bushy brows to perfect arches, it amazes everyone how good a job I did when i am finished. I can go for a half hour or more tweezing someones brows. I got skills!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 28, 2005)

i need someone to help me with my eyebrows. . . . if you have any suggestions message me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 take a look at my gallery pics for the funky eyebrow pictures


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 28, 2005)

I think yours really suit you iiifugaziii. They seem to have abit of the tadpole effect (where the inner end is suddenly larger than the rest of the eyebrow) which i usually hate but it actually looks fine on you and goes well with the whole look of your face. If you do want to change that tho then just let them grow abit and when you pluck again make sure your brows get smaller slowly. But seriously i think yours go well with your facial features. Hope that helps.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 28, 2005)

Geeez. I have only just now gotten obsessed over mine.  I've been plucking them for years now, but lately I've realized how bad they still are close up.  My natural brows look like commas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a scar through my right brow, they're lighter on the ends, and they're freaking *curly*, just to add insult to injury.  I need to find some kind of stencil or kit or something to help me fix them! Gah!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 12, 2005)

i have one crazy eyebrow that the hair goes apeshit when it grows. so i only have half eyebrows and draw the majority of it on... ( used to be totally browless but that was really hard to keep them straight so i grew in the Rotwiler eyebrows )

but i cheat and use stencils hehe


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I am obsessed with eyebrows..not just mine but everyones, so much so that it is the 1st thing i notice about a person now and in an instance i have worked out in my head how they could improve their eyebrows in my opinion... :|  It's quiet worrying!

Anyway i don't have anyone else who would think i'm not mad for having a discussion about them so i'm sure you guys would be more than happy..

I'll just start it off by saying as an Indian i naturally had very thick, and long jet black eyebrows as a child and i suppose that's what started the obsession, plucking them for the 1st time a couple of years back made me feel great and since them i have groomed them like mad. I don't like the ultra thin look and can't fathom how some people will only go out if their eyebrows are 'drawn on', but that's not a criticism but as someone with very thick and pigmented brow hairs it's something strange to me..and i'm also right now struggling to figure out what lenght, thickness and style mine would best suit me..

Also i love having a big plucking session, it makes me feel really good afterwards but i always try to maintain them by plucking ones that need it, then directing the hairs up and trimming them rather than pluck, pluck, pluck which i think the people you see with bad brows do.

Also i don't think i'd ever let someone do my eyebrows, i've always done them myself and unless i got some great celebrity eyebrow groomer to do it for me i woudln't trust someone else._

 

ME TOO....MY HUSBAND THINKS I'M WEIRD CAUSE I ALWAYS CRITIQUE PEOPLES EYEBROWS....THEY STAND OUT FIRST IN MY BOOK....NO ONE HAS EVER TOUCHED MY BROWS...IT'S LIKE SACRED....DANG...GUESS WE HAVE A LOT IN COMMON..WIERD!!


----------



## clarecat (Aug 14, 2005)

I found a tutorial (with pics) on threading.  I haven't tried it yet, I'd rather find a place to get it done (anyone know of one in Columbus, OH?).  But the pics are really helpful, I had a good idea of what to do after reading it.  HTHS!
http://www.indiaparenting.com/beauty...cgi?art_id=133


----------



## crzyc (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clarecat* 
_I found a tutorial (with pics) on threading.  I haven't tried it yet, I'd rather find a place to get it done (anyone know of one in Columbus, OH?).  But the pics are really helpful, I had a good idea of what to do after reading it.  HTHS!
http://www.indiaparenting.com/beauty...cgi?art_id=133_

 
Thanks for posting this, I love the shape the lady who threads my brows gets them, I never get mine right. But I'd love to try this at home for my legs!


----------

